# Toilet Paper



## Ernie V (Nov 14, 2008)

Been wondering.....how many rolls of toilet paper do you guys have packed away for an emergency situation??


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

none

We dont consider TP an essential item but a luxury that we can afford to buy at this point in time. 

When things get to the point it is considered an emergency or shtf we have cloth rags that will be used for wiping the ol butt Wash them out and soak them between uses and reuse..


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

I keep a zip lock baggie filled with napkins with some hand wipes in my lunch box, CJ, Polaris Ranger, and in the XJ for those moments


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My "normal" amount is one fresh 24-roll in the basement and one 24-roll in each bathroom ready to be reached for right away. In my tent-trailer, I have an 8-pack in there. In each of my Jeeps I have at least one roll tucked into a corner, and, if I am taking off for a longer trip, I might tuck a couple extra in as well.

I also keep a handfull of "fast-food" napkins ready to clean up any messes in each of my Jeeps ..


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Toilet paper is a disposable item after use. 
A family cloth needs water to clean. Water is too valuable in my opinion to waste cleaning cloths instead of using toilet paper.
After 22 years as a disaster volunteer with the Red Cross I know how little thought is given to having this item on hand and how quick its value rises when people run out of it.
Myself, and lots of others can and have used newspaper, magazines, catalogs leaves or what ever. Some peopl are so conditioned that they will only use toilet paper. Some will even act mistreated if it is not of the quality that they have become aused to.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Having grown up with an 'Outhouse', I'm AWFULLY FOND of my TP!
The older I get, the more I get attached to it!

And I DO consider it an ESSENTIAL ITEM!
You will NEVER find me with out at least two ways to take care of things! 

One is the traditional TP, usually in a zip lock baggie or old peanut butter jar under the jeep seat,
OR,
With those little disposable wipes, the biodegradable kind that will fit in about any pocket...

I'd say, Unless you are trying to channel John Wayne, you SHOULD have a few rolls around for the 'Just In Case' factor!


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Baby Wipes SaveMore Than Your Butt*

Baby wipes have multiple uses for personal hygiene and expedient field decontamination. When water is scarce they are extremely valuable along with alcohol-based hand sanitizers. More troops in combat areas are put on sick call and taken off the line due to preventable hygiene related intestinal disorders caused by improper washing, than by enemy action. I keep resealable boxes of baby wipes and bottled hand sanitizer in my vehicle first aid kit and go bag.

See:

CDC Natural Disasters | Infection Control in Community Shelters

Hand Sanitizer Alert | CDC EID

Alcohol-based hand sanitizing gels are flammable so their use requires appropriate caution. However, they are also useful as expedient fire starting fuels if you have nothing else readily available.

See:

Alcohol-Based Hand-Rubs: Hand Hygiene in Healthcare Setting | CDC Infection Control in Healthcare


----------



## Valbiorn (Oct 30, 2008)

*Baby wipes bring back memories*

I have to agree with ke4sky. My Company went 45 days w/out showers in Iraq, we shaved with bottled water, and bathed with baby wipes. Now I am out of the Marines and still actually prefer baby wipes over TP, but maybe I'm weird.


----------



## gysgtdchsr7292 (Oct 30, 2008)

*TP*

I kid my wife alot that whenever we go out hiking I need to take my 1st aid kit...i.e. "TP" saved my butt a bunch of times...pun intended.


----------



## 3libras (Nov 18, 2008)

Baby wipes are great as they can be used as many things. I also save all extra fast food napkins and keep them in my car.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

jebrown said:


> Toilet paper is a disposable item after use.
> A family cloth needs water to clean. Water is too valuable in my opinion to waste cleaning cloths instead of using toilet paper.
> .


some of us have water sources available to us that are always going to be there and at our ready. Unfortunately tp is an expense and we may not always have the money. sure it is only a couple bucks a week but in SHTF situation i may well need that couple of bucks to buy something a bit more essential than tp or baby wipes...


----------



## gysgtdchsr7292 (Oct 30, 2008)

*TP*

If & When the feces hits the rotary oscillating breeze producing device the matter of "TP" will be the least of our worries!
Food, Water, Shelter, Security (Repelling all boarders and nare-do-wells), now thats what we will be concerned about.

"Have t-shirt...have TP"


----------



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

I was just wondering about this topic the other day. Neither Survivor Man or Man vs. Wild addresses this question (not that those programs are where I get all my information, but you'd think it would come up) . Bear Gryls often utilizes he own urine for a variety of purposes, but neither he nor Les talk about good wiping material when your in the wild and without. What is safe to use in a pinch? (Pun intended) Supposing you want to keep all your clothing so rags aren't an option. If your near water, that shouldn't really be a problem, as you can just wash. But what if your in an area with no water? If you have to walk out of an area, a sore tush can really effect your progress. Whats safe to use say in the desert? Or in a forest? Sand? Cactus? Leaves? What leaves are safe for such nefarious activities?


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

OFG said:


> I was just wondering about this topic the other day. Neither Survivor Man or Man vs. Wild addresses this question (not that those programs are where I get all my information, but you'd think it would come up) . Bear Gryls often utilizes he own urine for a variety of purposes, but neither he nor Les talk about good wiping material when your in the wild and without. What is safe to use in a pinch? (Pun intended) Supposing you want to keep all your clothing so rags aren't an option. If your near water, that shouldn't really be a problem, as you can just wash. But what if your in an area with no water? If you have to walk out of an area, a sore tush can really effect your progress. Whats safe to use say in the desert? Or in a forest? Sand? Cactus? Leaves? What leaves are safe for such nefarious activities?


great question!... i have no clue, i am only know toilet paper and corn cobs and your hand


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are talking about being in the great-outdoors and dropping fecal matter .. read this book!!

Amazon.com: How to Shit in the Woods: An Environmentally Sound Approach to a Lost Art: Kathleen Meyer: Books

I have this book, have created my own "poop-tubes" based on the instructions in the book, have used the poop-tubes, and I follow the very real principals listed in the book. Well worth the money spent buying it!!!


----------



## TaylorLohng (Nov 24, 2008)

Poop tube?? .....I am going to have to take a look at that link Naekid. 

Corn on the cob?? Random.

I would use leaves. Any leaves that aren't harmful to your fingers when touched, probably won't be harmful to your bottom. Avoid leaves that are pokey or pointy, and any leaves that leave behind a powdery film.


----------



## TaylorLohng (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I can't get any info about the poop tubes from the link provided so can you give me a breif explanation as to what these are and how they are built? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

TaylorLohng said:


> Well, I can't get any info about the poop tubes from the link provided so can you give me a breif explanation as to what these are and how they are built? It would be greatly appreciated!


The poop-tubes are described in the book .. and many other great ideas!! I would highly recommend buying the book if at all possible. I have made several of the poop-tubes .. so I will give you a quick description.

Using 4" sewer-pipe, pipe-caps and clean-out screw-caps, you will join them together in a length suitable for your trip out (and about) that will easily fit in your vehicle or on a back-pack.

You will then have a second tube made up that will have your "cleaning supplies" consisting of toilet-paper, paper-towels and kitty-litter. I put the kitty-litter in zip-lock baggies separated from the zip-lock'd important-papers.

You will then release your liquids first and hold the solids. Lay out on the ground the paper-towel and sprinkle with kitty-litter. Drop your solids on the paper, and then when you are done, sprinkle more kitty-litter over the top of the solids. Pickup the corners of the paper-towel and fold into an envelope.

Initialize the poop-tube with kitty litter, then drop the whole envelope into the dirty-collector poop-tube. Sprinkle kitty-litter over the top and then re-seal the tube. Repeat as necessary.

When you arrive at an out-house or similar place to dispose of the solids - do so. When you get a chance to wash out the poop-tube for storage - use disinfectant and clean as best as possible. I personally like to use Spray-Nine as the disinfectant ... Mr.Clean also works well.


----------

